# Anxiety and IBS



## 18925 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi, This is my first post. I'm a 39 year old female who was diagnosed with IBS at age 16. I could hardly even manage going to school. Since my 2 children have become teenagers, I've also added panice/anxiety disorder to my already big problem. IBS makes me so sick that the only way to make it go away is to get in a cold dark quite place, and usually get in cold water/ shower. I've gotten sick at night and have actually went outside (I live in the country) and got under the water hose. It makes me break out in a cold sweat and so weak. I freak out when I have to leave home and that's when the panic and anxiety kicks in, afraid that I'll get sick and will not be in the comfort of my home. I've got to the point that public restrooms are off limits, because of other people and noise in there. I've found that xanax is the ONLY way I can leave home, but most dr's don't want to write a prescript for it. It's like I have no life outside of my comfort zone, which is just right around home. Can't even go off with family or friends because I'm afraid one or the other will act up, and 9 times out of 10, one brings the other on. I'm about to go nuts. Had to quit my job because of these problems, and you feel that NO ONE undestands.


----------



## Nick65 (May 29, 2006)

Well I am glad to say you are in the right place - You are with people who have so many of these problems, and can help you or point you in the right direction. I was Housebound for a while, and I really did not think that I would get out again, except in a coffin, and I thought if I **** myself then - Who cares??? Boy you can really hit rock bottom and then find there is another layer just waiting to be dug - But it sounds as though you've hit your Bottom!! Not literally!!!







Talking about it with other's in the same boat makes you feel that you are not alone, and that is the start of the healing process.Good luck and keep talkingCheersNick


----------



## 16240 (Jun 30, 2006)

yeah sometimes you have to be assertive with MD's cause they don't know what it feels like w/urgency and accidents unless they too have IBS. I take xanax as needed and klonopin on a daily basis and I know there is potential addiction/dependency but I don't care, I want a life and my symptoms have greatly improved. In the end I had to switch doctor's (insurance) and the new one wanted to prescribe antidepressants-I'm so sick of doctors using these meds for everything, anyhow I was adamant about not using those meds and doctor listened and continues to prescribe Klonopin and xanax.


----------



## 20198 (Jul 24, 2006)

I can't believe that other people have the exact same problem I do! I felt like the only person in the world who constantly worries about whether or not I'll be near a bathroom when the IBS hits. It's gotten so bad that I've given up eating if I have somewhere to go, so I have to plan my weeks as early as possible (spontaneity is overrated anyway, right). My doctor also has me on Klonopin and I'm also on Paxil but the anxiety is starting to take over my life, I rarely leave the house and only if there's no way out of going. I'm so glad I found this website-it gives me hope that if other people can deal with it I can too...eventually!


----------



## 13767 (Jul 27, 2006)

I know how you feel, anxiety that came with the IBS is just as hard as treating the IBS. I take xanex everyday, but have found hypnothreapy the best to treat the panic attacks. But it is a frustrating endless cycle!!


----------



## 23524 (May 9, 2006)

I know that feeling of anxiety as just today I had a big D attack and I had to wait about 20 minutes before the bus reached a place that had a washroom. Its a horrible feeling because you don't know when the D will end.


----------

